# Fabian Robinson



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about going to see Fabian for some training tips. At this point I'm just looking for some OB help but may do more later. 

He came highly recommended by one person from this site. What is your opinion? Feel free to PM me. 

Thanks


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I think he was a world champion for a reason. Super trainer. You should learn a lot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Multiple time world champion, yes?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

My understanding is he won in 2014. He is a few hours away from me..but I will make it over to his place to do some work with Remi and have him evaluate him for PP.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmm...multiple national. Fabian is a good guy. I've met him a couple of times but have never trained with him.


----------

